# ThatGuyBry's bagged mk3 build



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

The car
















and some of the build so far 

































Special thanks to 
Steve O and Andrew at Openroad 
and Dustin CapeGls


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

keskin kt1's?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes sir ,they will be getting a face lift over the winter


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i was bagged on kt1s for a while. they are a great looking wheel for being a "fake" but i didnt care. i love them


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im not hating; i really love the trunk idea but doesn't the tank laid out like that defeat the idea of a false floor. carry on :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes i love my kt1' no matter what . 

And yes i guess its not the typical way to do it but didnt wanna hide the whole tank but didnt want the whole thing out .It was just mainly to hide all the other stuff ,i figured have fun with it when the spare tire got tossed there was no turning back


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

all wiring on mine is hidden underneath the back seats... so only the tank and the compressors in the trunk, with the spare kept. i was skeptical at it at first when the dude was putting it in for me but it seems to work extremely well. 

good luck with yours, sure it'll be dope. :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna do it over again one day and do a few things better ,i was in a rush at the time trying to get the car ready to go to h20 .The first time doing this all on my own ,but im sure ill get bored with it and change it up for next season .The bombers should be in soon ,i ordered them to late to make it for h20 but its better now that i dont need to rush it .

How is the back seat working out in yours ?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

let me put it this way, didn't want it there but i have a small leak in one of the seals (*replaced everything in the hatch area)... so i didn't want any wiring in the spare area, and i wanted the spare. 

the guy who has all his stuff in the backseat has 2 kids there all the time bouncing around. i rarely have any passengers back there. so far so good... had a bunch of heavy crap in h20 lugged in there and so far so good. i like it... makes the hatch clean (*except for that subwoofer)

i run bomber fronts and AL rears.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

gotcha ,so its pretty safe haha

and yeah a local friend Jimmy (hinrichs) is running Bombers and AL rears it sits pretty good for grinding the rockers on a cabrio ..I coulda went Airlift all around but decided to go with Bagyard


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i was trying to go BY rears but at the time the deal fell off. im really interested on how the BY rears ride compared to the AL rears.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

NDubber said:


> i was bagged on kt1s for a while. they are a great looking wheel for being a "fake" but i didnt care. i love them



cool story travy.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

boooooooooo boooo on you!! 

your car was bagged at h2o?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

It was supposed to be but no not enough time this year


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> It was supposed to be but no not enough time this year


12hrs start to finish not knowing what i was doing and having to go buy misc fittings and crap.......you coulda made it. I woulda helped! I got nap's in on sunday and he threw the struts in on tues or wed :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Its all done but im waiting on the struts to be delivered


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

and thats him working at night while i was holding the light :laugh:

all i had to do was put on the struts but i crimped the p/s rear line cause i was so excited to just dump the b*tch


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Its all worth it the first time hitting the switches ...i cant wait to do it ..i know im gonna break something but that means im doing it right haha


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the hole that i put in the rear strut tower side was too far off the struts and the way the line on that side was ran it was bound to crimp. i just failed to notice. and i was too confident on it working that i left _just enough_ slack on it  --- so as soon as i dumped and it crimped, i got nervous as crap... it was 1am... i was thinking, if i can't fix this --- i'm not going to go home and i got work at 730a :laugh:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Didn't realize you had a build thread Bry....opcorn:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

cant wait till your struts come in, im upgrading to by rears for next season or once the cabrio is in my garage for the winter for some needed motor work and other love like rear notch for beam and stuff lol

deff excited to see how your BY rears ride tho compared to the AL :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

I cant wait either jim , hope the wait is worth it 

and james yeah just made it lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: im sure it will be


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Just found your build. I can't wait to see it in person (hopefully for DITT.. not sure if I am going.) At anyrate, I'll be watching for some updates.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah im 98% sure it will be there ..its gonna be a nice 700 mile weekend for this bwitch


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

It better be there


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

took a few pics today and started to trim the tank hole ,all home depot had was this wood looking plastic L shaped crap..i really need the U shaped picture frame type stuff but i looked over the whole store and they have never heard of such thing ..bags are not in yet kyle so it looks like im pushed back another week . 


































next plans might be to T the compressors together so i have a free port for accesories


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

that mgmt setup is clean man. getting the car all prepped up too huh? are you doing a notch before the bags go in?


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks so good all 1 color:thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks ,its still a little messy to me lol .my main line needs to be a little longer and need to cleen some of that mounting stuff up . 

plans are to have the bags soon and then notch very soon after 

and yes kyle ,its amazing all red now . big thanks to jay (lehr listung)


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Got bored today and re-routed some lines and water traps ,adding a schrader valve and an air line port so i can fill tires and stuff .pics later due to the rain :beer: 

It was really clean but im picky and didnt think its clean enough


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im jealous of your painted bumpers...mine look like poop 

eta for the struts? i can help out with the notch just let me know


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Steve told me bilstien had a little delay but they should be moving soon . 

And yeah well be crossing that bridge soon with the notch 

My bumpers are nice  ,but they cost me $599 more lol..but its worth it ,Jays a good dude !


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Waiting for an update!!!!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Would love to update dustin, still waiting on the bags


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Would love to update dustin, still waiting on the bags


Shoulda got Air Lift and been driving it already


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah ,so i have been told numerous times


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> yeah ,so i have been told numerous times


just wanted to rub some salt in those wounds


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i like my bomber fronts, but then havnt ridden on a full airlift setup

bry they will come someday


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

is it part of the newest GB that i saw being promoted on FB?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

no, they prob will sit there til 10 people buy them .there was no group buy on sept 5th when i ordered mine ...sucks!

thanks kris ,it hurts so good :facepalm:

some day is right jim


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I hate waiting. I'm semi patient until a few days past when I was told I will have something. After that I get irritable and impatient haha

On a side not, I might be getting my next car soon :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah i hate this waiting game ,they say good things come to those who wait but i already paid for these good things lol waiting shouldnt be an issue .Its killing my schedule ,the car was supposed to be done and have something broken by now ..well maybe not but def was supposed to be on the road so my lady and i can have our own cars to drive.


But an update for the thread ,I plumbed up a air hose plug and the tire valve for a fill if my battery is out or dead ..


Need to clear a port for a nice train horn too ,my neighbors drive dsm's and like to talk isht to my gf for no reason when she drives bye so for no reason ill have her blast them with 156db :laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Yeah i hate this waiting game ,they say good things come to those who wait but i already paid for these good things lol waiting shouldnt be an issue .Its killing my schedule ,the car was supposed to be done and have something broken by now ..well maybe not but def was supposed to be on the road so my lady and i can have our own cars to drive.
> 
> 
> But an update for the thread ,I plumbed up a air hose plug and the tire valve for a fill if my battery is out or dead ..
> ...


I have a used 135db Ill sell you


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

pfft 180+db or go home!!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

if you had some coils i could make you happy and let you "borrow" my struts for a little while


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

kris,im going bid db's 

kinda 

and jimmy i have a 60/40 cup kit lol..but got _*A*_ tracking number today so well see them soon i hope


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

lets hope for customs to not hold "bombers". :laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> kris,im going bid db's
> 
> kinda
> 
> and jimmy i have a 60/40 cup kit lol..but got _*A*_ tracking number today so well see them soon i hope


Big DB's cost stupid money. My setup, which is more than enough to deafen you, cost $40 haha. Dual Trumpet train horn. I looked into some of the others but couldn't justify spending $75-$125


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

what size has your airtank?? nice work...


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

rab ,its either i go loud or im going to the trailer truck junk yard and making my own set up for like $5

The tank is 6 gal and like 35 1/2inches overall length 

and Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Bags should be here in the morning ,trying to get them in this weekend. 

ic: 's to follow


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Pictures!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Didnt get them , they decided to take a tour of the philly area this weekend . should *should* be here tomorrow


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> Didnt get them , they decided to take a tour of the philly area this weekend . should *should* be here tomorrow


 bagyards? yeah ive been waiting since mid october..


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah bagyards , and i have been waiting since sept 5th


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Cant wait to see this finished. I ordered my airlifts back in March when they first came out, they've been at my house for 9 months waiting for ME to come back through customs, lol.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> yeah bagyards , and i have been waiting since sept 5th


 I thought you had airlift?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

nope would have had them a week after i ordered them


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> nope would have had them a week after i ordered them


 Quoted the wrong person lmao 

I meant to quote Ndubber


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah i figured but had to make a joke on me about it lol


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

UPS man came today , didnt know i was gonna get only my fronts and chipped "paint"


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

only fronts???? 

my paint wasnt the best on my set...i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah ,found that out just now ..rears who knows when ill see them . 

Im just gonna prime and flat black engine paint them i guess .. hope that doesnt void my "warranty"


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

id leave them alone


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

i just dont want them too rust


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

that_guy_bry said:


> i just dont want them too rust


 
No kidding, I would paint them as well. They did a poor job.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Bry, you need to check your pm.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> only fronts????
> 
> my paint wasnt the best on my set...i wouldnt worry about it


 dude, mine was more than perfect... i chipped a small part with an impact gun and i died a little inside. 

bry --- thats a huge chip bro... paint what's exposed to prevent surface rust :thumbup: 

show this pic to andrew, so your warranty won't be questionable... just in case.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just saw that pic now...id coat them for sure but yeah deff show andrew before you do anything


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> UPS man came today , didnt know i was gonna get only my fronts and chipped "paint"


 i will rage if mine look like that


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah ..it sucks !


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Bummer. It always sucks to wait extra long for something only to find it messed up when you get it. Good luck getting it sorted out with BY :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> UPS man came today , didnt know i was gonna get only my fronts and chipped "paint"





andrew m. said:


> I have yet to see any pictures of the 'missing paint'. Please send me some clearer pictures so I can pass them on to BagYard and we can fix the issue.


 You mean that picture?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I posted it for him.....That looks like spray paint chipped off to me


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

that_guy_bry said:


> UPS man came today , didnt know i was gonna get only my fronts and chipped "paint"


 
Have you sent these to Open Road Tuning -- or just to the community here? 

If you are looking for a solution I'd take it up with Andrew and ORT directly. 

If you are just looking to hate, then continue on...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hey guys, i don't think the OP was trying to hate... like all of us, if we get something with a minor defect we'd be concerned too especially if we waited a good time for it. i was the one who told the OP to forward this pic to andrew so that in case he paints it himself, he would not void warranty. 

OP backed up BY when everyone was screaming other brands. no hate. :thumbup:


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

nap83 said:


> hey guys, i don't think the OP was trying to hate... like all of us, if we get something with a minor defect we'd be concerned too especially if we waited a good time for it. i was the one who told the OP to forward this pic to andrew so that in case he paints it himself, he would not void warranty.
> 
> OP backed up BY when everyone was screaming other brands. no hate. :thumbup:


 Yeah he's not hating BUT even if he was I would think he has every right to voice his opinion of being dissatisfied with what he received since he's waited atleast 3 months if not more and gets half of his order and it's already messed up. I know for my future I am not going to do bagyards just for price and all the issues and promises that were made and not meet. And I'm sure he isn't telling ORT because he doesn't want to wait another 3 months for his problem to get fixed.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

> Yeah he's not hating BUT even if he was I would think he has every right to voice his opinion of being dissatisfied with what he received since he's waited atleast 3 months if not more and gets half of his order and it's already messed up. I know for my future I am not going to do bagyards just for price and all the issues and promises that were made and not meet. And I'm sure he isn't telling ORT because he doesn't want to wait another 3 months for his problem to get fixed.


 well said :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

MKii12v said:


> Yeah he's not hating BUT even if he was I would think he has every right to voice his opinion of being dissatisfied with what he received since he's waited atleast 3 months if not more and gets half of his order and it's already messed up. I know for my future I am not going to do bagyards just for price and all the issues and promises that were made and not meet. And I'm sure he isn't telling ORT because he doesn't want to wait another 3 months for his problem to get fixed.


 like a moth to a flame... 

sucks to get something after waiting and have it be messed up. hell, sucks to get something after only waiting a day and have it messed up. but sh*t does happen. shipping, defect, etc. the fact that it enters this forum as the world is ending because of a paint defect 

(and I have Bombers and can guarantee they are not off the shelf Krylon lol) 

is pretty redonk 

you are buying something custom made, overseas, in austria. you are buying something that sometimes gets scrutinized by Customs as a bomb because they have no idea what it is. you are buying custom (and i do not even want to get into the whole custom argument again -- if you find anyone else with the machinery that andreas has please chime in)-- and hell, i'll say it, you are buying the best. find me one better? please -- because then it will stop all this  

no one is forcing anyone to buy Bagyard. hell, no one is forcing anyone to go air. i guess your body is forcing you to breathe air -- but thats a totally separate conversation... 

it sux the OPs struts have a paint defect. and I trust -- hell, believe -- that Bagyard + ORT will do everything to make it right. but publishing this sh*te on the forums is honestly lame. bandwagon hopping, fist-pumping BS. 

i've said it before, and i'll say it again: if you can't roll with Bagyard/ORT, buy someone else's or build a better strut that you feel meets your expectations. pretty simple.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Email sent


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

That's automotive paint? I don't even see any primer on there. For the price they could atleast powder coat the freakin struts. I'm pretty sure AirLifts are powdered and cost half the price


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> That's automotive paint? I don't even see any primer on there. For the price they could atleast powder coat the freakin struts. I'm pretty sure AirLifts are powdered and cost half the price


 well, if the failure was the primer, one would not see any primer, now would they? 

and no one is stopping anyone from airlifts. hell, half the price? buy two sets and give one for the holidays! 

+ to all be merry and have a glorious eve 

(insert smiling snowflakes here)


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

andrew m. said:


> It appears that there was a primer failure and the primer lifted off with the paint which is why its chipped so cleanly. But, since you seem to be the expert here - I'm sure you already knew that. :thumbup:


 Looks like ass. Looks like rust starting to form under the paint and you still never answered why you can charge 1200+ for struts and you cheap out and paint them versus using powder coat, which would be more durable and a nicer finish. 

You can keep your smart ass attitude/comments and overpriced apparently non quality controlled parts :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

350 is an extremely high temp? You're telling me that a piece of metal used to support a car cant handle 350 degree heat?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> Looks like ass. Looks like rust starting to form under the paint and you still never answered why you can charge 1200+ for struts and you cheap out and paint them versus using powder coat, which would be more durable and a nicer finish.
> 
> You can keep your smart ass attitude/comments and overpriced apparently non quality controlled parts :thumbup:


 well, metal will rust without protection. such as this... 











(luckily the Bomber strut was saved as the failure was evident from unpacking it) 

+ we can all now surmise that Rabriolet will not be buying Bagyards anytime soon... 

(i personally drove the sh*t out of mine and have no complaints. i have about 8K on mine. Mr. Rabriolet, you?)


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> well, metal will rust without protection. such as this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My struts have been on almost 1 year and have ZERO issues, from day 1 unpacking to current. 

And you are right, why would I want to wait 3 months or more to receive my stuff (or half of it) I (over) paid for? Good business :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> My struts have been on almost 1 year and have ZERO issues, from day 1 unpacking to current.
> 
> And you are right, why would I want to wait 3 months or more to receive my stuff (or half of it) I (over) paid for? Good business :thumbup:


 zero issue as well here 

now, if we take the bombers against yours on the skidpad, auto-x -- or your favorite switchbacks -- well, we all know who will be laughing now don't we? bilstein vs... what was that? 

that to me is good business. and more importantly good product. 

cheers to the technicolor fantasy!


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

this is a terrible thread. shouldn't it have been locked long ago? worst part of reading this thread is all the pauses (insertions) throughout sentences. it makes you sound gay. as if you are trying to sound smart but in all reality this argument was set up from the beginning for all the tools to jump on in the bag. :thumbdown: to this really lame and childish thread that this has turned into. i am sorry to see the struts showed up damaged though. and in fact it is ridiculous to pay that much, wait that long, and they show up fuxored. id be pretty pissed too.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> like a moth to a flame...
> 
> sucks to get something after waiting and have it be messed up. hell, sucks to get something after only waiting a day and have it messed up. but sh*t does happen. shipping, defect, etc. the fact that it enters this forum as the world is ending because of a paint defect
> 
> ...


 You should know your stuff before you openend your mouth and maybe read what I said better. OP was promised these a week before H2o but just got them 3 days ago thats quite some time to be off by. And who the **** are you to tell someone they can't have an opinion and share it with others so they know what to look for? It's not jumping on a bandwagon if your showing people what to watch out for plus OP didn't even post anything bad all he said was he is upset that he waited so long for these after many promises on having them a long time ago. 

Now if the OP was going to bash he could tell you about all the times he's left messages and sent text messages to Andrew and never got anything back for weeks because that's awesome customer service  but he wouldn't do that... But I guess I just did 



BklynMKV said:


> zero issue as well here
> 
> now, if we take the bombers against yours on the skidpad, auto-x -- or your favorite switchbacks -- well, we all know who will be laughing now don't we? bilstein vs... what was that?
> 
> ...


 Well to most people when the put air suspension in there "VW" I really don't think it's so they can go autocross with it


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> zero issue as well here
> 
> now, if we take the bombers against yours on the skidpad, auto-x -- or your favorite switchbacks -- well, we all know who will be laughing now don't we? bilstein vs... what was that?
> 
> ...


 my friend got airlifts for his tc and they were bilsteins...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> zero issue as well here
> 
> now, if we take the bombers against yours on the skidpad, auto-x -- or your favorite switchbacks -- well, we all know who will be laughing now don't we? bilstein vs... what was that?
> 
> ...


 How's the smell from under the sack?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> How's the smell from under the sack?


 would not know. 

'fraid i don't stoop to that level


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> would not know.
> 
> 'fraid i don't stoop to that level


 yeaaaaaah ok...


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

To catch the thread up : 

I was not bashing Andrew ,ORT or BY ..if i was trust me Andrew would be the first to know about it this is my build thread to show the things i do and things that happen in the progress of the build .It was just a general post and picture showing what i ran into .i dont need to post any bashing ,its out there its been out there far beforei ordered my bags countless people have told me that things never go right but i did not listen to them because i trusted andrews word . 

I also know it looks like i am taking this out Andrew is not the one that assembles or paints the struts over in austria so its not exactly his fault ,BUT he represents Bagyard for the united states so hes just as responsible id say . 

stay tuned opcorn: 

Also to add ,i am not telling nor am i responsible for what people add in this thread this is what they feel and i do not have any aid/assistance in what they belive ,they chose to post what they said.They are not my groupies that i had to wrangle up to get my back on the almighy vortex .if i wanted that drama id go to the mk3 forum


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> like a moth to a flame...


 it's pretty ironic that you never even bothered to read the entire thread to see what's going on. 

i love bagyard as much as the next guy (i have them), but you quickly assumed and went to"defense" mode. this thread was not about bashing..._ you_ made it that way. 

:snowcool:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

SMH at all the haters that turned this into such a ugly thread...:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

It's sad that everyone who has a problem with BY ends up getting bashed and harassed by the BY "anti-hater" squad. :facepalm: The poor guy simply posted a picture in his own build thread without a single word of blame or "hate" and bklyn immediately showed up to jump on him for having a problem with his struts.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Retromini said:


> Guy simply posted a picture in his own build thread without a single word of blame or "hate" and bklyn immediately showed up to jump on him for having a problem with his struts.


 thats what I was saying.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any word from Andrew or Bagyard about goingd ahead and repainting them and mounting them? I hate having parts in my hand that I cant quite install yet, such a tease. :snowcool:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> It's sad that everyone who has a problem with BY ends up getting bashed and harassed by the BY "anti-hater" squad. :facepalm: The poor guy simply posted a picture in his own build thread without a single word of blame or "hate" and bklyn immediately showed up to jump on him for having a problem with his struts.


 haha. anti-hater squad. t-shirt worthy me thinks 

it may just be me, but if I have an issue with a product on receipt I don't immediately run to the forums and post pix of it. I get in touch with the vendor and send pix to them. 

+since I did read the entire thread, I know that this wasn't the case. 



andrew m. said:


> I have yet to see any pictures of the 'missing paint'. Please send me some clearer pictures so I can pass them on to BagYard and we can fix the issue.


 Are we expecting vendors to find out issues on their products by anticipating they will go through every thread? 

shouting fire in a crowded movie theater makes people run. seems more like a certain harlequin owner is out for blood -- but that's just a hunch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've got a BRAND NEW FULL SET on the way to Bryan. :thumbup: 

__anti-hater squad? Bklyn, let's put that on a shirt :laugh: 

+ good thing I took care of that errand this morning, W


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> haha. anti-hater squad. t-shirt worthy me thinks
> 
> it may just be me, but if I have an issue with a product on receipt I don't immediately run to the forums and post pix of it. I get in touch with the vendor and send pix to them.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you got a bromance going on with a certain someone with the way you rush into EVERY thread that has anything to do with someone having an issue with anything bagyard related.... 

And primer failure wouldn't take 3 months to show up. If it were that bad it would of been evident a lot sooner and could have been caught before they were even put into a box to be shipped. Keep doing your thing. Good deal you have that brand on lock down so it doesn't matter :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

hope you get your car on air soon.:thumbup::thumbup: 

People should take their happy pill before they log on. Too much drama on the tex some time.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice trunk set up by the way


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> Sounds like you got a bromance going on with a certain someone with the way you rush into EVERY thread that has anything to do with someone having an issue with anything bagyard related....
> 
> And primer failure wouldn't take 3 months to show up. If it were that bad it would of been evident a lot sooner and could have been caught before they were even put into a box to be shipped. Keep doing your thing. Good deal you have that brand on lock down so it doesn't matter :thumbup:


 Agreed some one should clean the brown off the tip of the nose... And I'd have to say OPs post in here was the fastest Andrew has responded to him since he spent $3000...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been emailing him for quite some time now. Wouldn't say it's my fastest response, I just don't check Vortex regularly. 


Once again, making assumptions about a company and a person of which you know nothing about. Yay, I love assumptions! :wave:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

andrew m. said:


> I've been emailing him for quite some time now. Wouldn't say it's my fastest response, I just don't check Vortex regularly.
> 
> 
> Once again, making assumptions about a company and a person of which you know nothing about. Yay, I love assumptions! :wave:


 andrews terrible at everything and cries when he watches Intervention :laugh:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

vr6vdub97 said:


> andrews terrible at everything and cries when he watches Intervention :laugh:


 he's just scared of seeing that keg stand of yours again :beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

bklynmk5, unless ORT is paying you, stay out of it. i havent had the best experience with my order as well and im hoping that _when_ my struts arrive that they arent chipped like that. i understand the OP's feelings about this. will i ever buy from ORT and bagyard again? no. if people ask me about bagyards i will let them know about my experience and they can base their decision on their own. this doesnt make andrew a bad person. in fact hes done a good job to help me out. just with my overall experience will keep me from ordering there again


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

All i gotta say is at least they respond and dont stop selling air-ride and not telling anyone nor respond to emails......caugh caugh.. masontech....caugh caugh


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> he's just scared of seeing that keg stand of yours again :beer:


haha you mean the real way to do it, by standing on top of the keg.

And to add a little actual airride content. Bagyards do take a little bit longer to arrive then other companies and while it does suck, I felt like it was worth the wait for the quality. And yeah it also sucks that your struts were chipping but I am sure it will get resolved and you will get new ones. I have had great service and any problems or questions I had were resolved quickly.

I personally think all us airride people need to stop fighting and get along, we get enough **** from those static guys :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

vr6vdub97 said:


> haha you mean the real way to do it, by standing on top of the keg.
> 
> And to add a little actual airride content. Bagyards do take a little bit longer to arrive then other companies and while it does suck, I felt like it was worth the wait for the quality. And yeah it also sucks that your struts were chipping but I am sure it will get resolved and you will get new ones. I have had great service and any problems or questions I had were resolved quickly.
> 
> I personally think all us airride people need to stop fighting and get along, we get enough **** from those static guys :laugh:


word.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Since I know both parties involved personally. I am not going to post anything negative. But what I will say, as someone who is a professional sales person (10+years) of high end clientele. I know that Bryan has gotten bad treatment regarding this order. I am not here to start a pissing match, nor do I want anything that is written to be taken out of context. Andrew is ORT/ORT is Andrew. Bagyard is not ORT/ORT is not bagyard. But ORT is the "vendor" that supplys bagyard into the USA. Andrew has grown this business by himself (not taking into account the many hours that un named people have put in.... everyone knows who these guys are) and maybe he should have gotten some help to handle the insane amount of people that have gone air. 
Bryan paid cash (shame on him) Andrew took cash knowing it would take a while (I waited almost 4 months for my bagyards* trying to remember exactly) and maybe there was some promised dates that should never have been promised.

The bottom line isn't who is "complaining" its making sure Bryan gets his bagyards so there can be another bad ass car on air. Both ORT and Bryan want the same outcome.. its just a matter of the party responsible (bagyard, ort, ups, customs) to get the product to Bryans hands.

With all of that said, :thumbup: to the quality of product in this thread, :thumbup: to Bryan for being so patient, :thumbup: to ORT for hopefully getting this resolved within a timely manner.

Merry Christmas


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

CapeGLS said:


> Since I know both parties involved personally. I am not going to post anything negative. But what I will say, as someone who is a professional sales person (10+years) of high end clientele. I know that Bryan has gotten bad treatment regarding this order. I am not here to start a pissing match, nor do I want anything that is written to be taken out of context. Andrew is ORT/ORT is Andrew. Bagyard is not ORT/ORT is not bagyard. But ORT is the "vendor" that supplys bagyard into the USA. Andrew has grown this business by himself (not taking into account the many hours that un named people have put in.... everyone knows who these guys are) and maybe he should have gotten some help to handle the insane amount of people that have gone air.
> Bryan paid cash (shame on him) Andrew took cash knowing it would take a while (I waited almost 4 months for my bagyards* trying to remember exactly) and maybe there was some promised dates that should never have been promised.
> 
> The bottom line isn't who is "complaining" its making sure Bryan gets his bagyards so there can be another bad ass car on air. Both ORT and Bryan want the same outcome.. its just a matter of the party responsible (bagyard, ort, ups, customs) to get the product to Bryans hands.
> ...


Very very very very well said


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I just always find it funny when someone complains something is wrong or whatever and the company that they are having the issue comes in and says "Shipping a new replacement part today!!" (companies in general not specifically ORT)
Wow good job, You are doing what you should be doing, do you want some kind of praise for that? But it still doesn't excuse a wait time that keeps being drawn out, receiving damaged products or on top of it not receiving your entire order after waiting a ridiculous amount of time.

I cant even begin to understand why a company would only allow 1 person to sell their products in the first place, let alone when they have been told multiple times how unhappy people are with the vendor they are dealing with. Seems like they are screwing both themselves and their current/possible future customer(s).

I also don't understand how you can bring yourself to sell someone an item that you don't have in stock, have no clue on EXACTLY how long it will take to get, and then give excuses of them being built and shipped from out of the country. If you are a big enough business you are getting the kind of money you get then maybe the kits should be STOCK in the U.S so that there is no ridiculous wait times or excuses.......but that's just me


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys ,

Dustin ,kyle ,and kris .This will get better now ,with the car going into storage for the winter this now allows me to get my wheels done (x2) ,build a second false floor and some other get some other stuff cleaned up.in the area under the floor .

Also recived an email from BklynMKV he said he is deeply sorry and to show it he is gonna buy us all :beer: 's at H20 next year :heart: 

Thanks also to Eddy Payer and Andrew For turning this around and being man enough to admit there was problems .now its a lesson learned from all parties .

When the time comes my girlfriend would like to bag her mk5 rabbit ,not sure to go with yet but if this process is easier and andrew stocks these here in the states it will help make up my mind ..kanye


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> I just always find it funny when someone complains something is wrong or whatever and the company that they are having the issue comes in and says "Shipping a new replacement part today!!" (companies in general not specifically ORT)
> Wow good job, You are doing what you should be doing, do you want some kind of praise for that? But it still doesn't excuse a wait time that keeps being drawn out, receiving damaged products or on top of it not receiving your entire order after waiting a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> I cant even begin to understand why a company would only allow 1 person to sell their products in the first place, let alone when they have been told multiple times how unhappy people are with the vendor they are dealing with. Seems like they are screwing both themselves and their current/possible future customer(s).
> ...


here's a crazy thought:

you run your company, let andrew run his. 

___seems fair, right?

its painfully clear to all that you have an issue with the ORT 'exclusive' on Bagyards in the US.

deal with it. your internet whining isnt going to make the fine folk in Austria suddenly wake up and say 'damn, we should be sending these to MD instead.'

___now i'm feeling me some shrimp scampi!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> here's a crazy thought:
> 
> you run your company, let andrew run his.
> 
> ...


Yeah but he knows if he wouldn't have ****ed them into an exclusive contract he would have been out of business a LONG time ago.

They should be sending them ANYWHERE else other than to him apparently.

You sure are a brown nosing SOB you know that? Here's a Tshirt for you to get:


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

that_guy_bry said:


> Thanks guys ,
> 
> Dustin ,kyle ,and kris .This will get better now ,with the car going into storage for the winter this now allows me to get my wheels done (x2) ,build a second false floor and some other get some other stuff cleaned up.in the area under the floor .
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Bry glad to see this is going to be resolved.....when did you want to do your notch?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> here's a crazy thought:
> 
> you run your company, let andrew run his.
> 
> ...



I was more in the mood for some Alfredo and endless breadsticks.

Bryan, I'll be in touch with you today :beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Bry glad to see this is going to be resolved.....when did you want to do your notch?


Do you do frame notches???


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

No rush jimmy ,but yea i need to get that done at one point


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

With all respect to Andrew.. thats a good one kris


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I can't wait for you to get your **** man. My g/f wants bags on her jetta next year, or if we get rid of it we are doing a bagged audi wagon.

I just bought my son a fire truck power wheels and my friend and I are looking for bag options to put on it and throwin some knobby tires and doing a bigger motor upgrade on it so he can tear around haha.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

andrew, you gotta admit, that was funny. 

kris, hush up son


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> My g/f wants bags on her jetta next year, or if we get rid of it we are doing a bagged audi wagon.
> .


whadya know. my wife wants to trade in the Mazda3 for a Mini Cooper... and she's liking the bags idea from pics of retromini... oh and we're closing on a house in a couple of weeks yo! yey garage!!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Sick dude congrats. I can't wait to have a garage. I'm sure my neighbors think it's weird with all the cars I've had come over and taken apart in the parking lot hahaha


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Do you do frame notches???


Im not the best but I can yes




that_guy_bry said:


> No rush jimmy ,but yea i need to get that done at one point


just lemme know


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> Sick dude congrats. I can't wait to have a garage. I'm sure my neighbors think it's weird with all the cars I've had come over and taken apart in the parking lot hahaha


thats true..

my brother in law is down to help and will be transferring tools he doesn't use anymore (lost patience with cars) to the garage, compressors, etc... he rebuilt an old school porsche and a corvette by himself so i know he'll have some goodies. 

now i'm thinking about a lift.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

nap83 said:


> thats true..
> 
> my brother in law is down to help and will be transferring tools he doesn't use anymore (lost patience with cars) to the garage, compressors, etc... he rebuilt an old school porsche and a corvette by himself so i know he'll have some goodies.
> 
> now i'm thinking about a lift.


 so whats the resolution with the paint issue?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

NDubber said:


> so whats the resolution with the paint issue?


duct tape


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> so whats the resolution with the paint issue?





andrew m. said:


> We've got a BRAND NEW FULL SET on the way to Bryan. :thumbup:
> 
> __anti-hater squad? Bklyn, let's put that on a shirt :laugh:
> 
> + good thing I took care of that errand this morning, W



That is the resolution. So by Feb. of 2011 he might have his struts in and on the car :laugh:
Hopefully he gets the FULL SET this time.....who knows maybe it will be just 1, or 1 front and 1 rear or an empty box 

Sorry Bry it's not really funny :beer:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

The fronts are getting sent back ,and new ones are " in the way " .Its all i know as of now seeing they could still be in Austria or here in customs .

Took my false floor out to rebuild and clean it up ,it was clean before but i got bored and picky already .More and better pics are on the way :thumbup:

Needed to get a spare port on the tank for a pressure switch and then another for a train horn ,all the holes are filled like Paris Hilton


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

You didn't get a tracking #?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> You didn't get a tracking #?


 i got one. but it doesnt really say much on where my package is. im really frustrated. and i wish andrew would reply to my messages.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> i got one. but it doesnt really say much on where my package is. im really frustrated. and i wish andrew would reply to my messages.


uh oh.....haha.

make a thread. you will get a reply from him and his side kick within an hour :laugh:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> uh oh.....haha.
> 
> make a thread. you will get a reply from him and his side kick within an hour :laugh:


i just want full resolution with my order. a straight up honest answer on to why my struts werent shipped until last monday (ordered, paid in full mid october). and if i can get the correct fittings sent to me


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> You didn't get a tracking #?


No not yet ,eddy was gonna also drop ship mine to my front door havent gotten any word yet tho either 

Just taking a break from the rebuild of my floor/frame made a mess of my basement and down to a few more things then going back together shortly . Next is to wire clip the wires nicely to the wood so they also look nice .


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

For the amount of time and crap you are dealing with they should be shipped out next day or faster. Who cares what it costs. Now its becoming a matter of making sure your customer is happy and fixing the problems. He is sitting on his pile of money so what does he care? Not only that but people for some reason will continue to buy from him even with the large amount of unsatisfied customers that post on here. I don't care how good the product is, you have a ****ty person representing it and it loses its appeal.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> That's automotive paint? I don't even see any primer on there. For the price they could atleast powder coat the freakin struts. I'm pretty sure AirLifts are powdered and cost half the price


whooop. airlift ftwopcorn:


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

VLKWGN said:


> :banghead:



i know i know


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> i know i know


 this whole experience has been a nightmare


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

New bags are on the way ,sadly the flight that they are on got canceled due to bad weather 

"THE SCHEDULED FLIGHT WAS CANCELED DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND UPS CONTROL "

But i did manage to spend another $15 on 12 or so fittings to re-redesign some stuff


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> New bags are on the way ,sadly the flight that they are on got canceled due to bad weather
> 
> "THE SCHEDULED FLIGHT WAS CANCELED DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND UPS CONTROL "
> 
> But i did manage to spend another $15 on 12 or so fittings to re-redesign some stuff


 at least you have a tracking number that works!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

NDubber said:


> at least you have a tracking number that works!


cant someone just call bagyard and tell them how much of a crappy business these ppl are??


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Vdubed13 said:


> cant someone just call bagyard and tell them how much of a crappy business these ppl are??


 i have told eddy a few times. im sure andrew will chime in with his thought on it. finally shipped my struts out today, via ups with a tracking number.. said he was losing money on shipping it ups. well, sorry man, you wouldnt lose money if you did things right the first time.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

NDubber said:


> well, sorry man, you wouldnt lose money if you *did things right the first time*.


:beer: wow cant believe he told you he was losing money...What a great way to run a business keep up the good work guys you should get them things sometime at the end of next week if the weather doesnt **** thing up


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Vdubed13 said:


> :beer: wow cant believe he told you he was losing money...What a great way to run a business keep up the good work guys you should get them things sometime at the end of next week if the weather doesnt **** thing up


 yeah will we see...


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Due to some terror thing over there they couldnt go us mail , so ups was 5x more so they went that way .props to him for that !

Mine are still across the pond last i checked,no rush this week since its so cold and windy out .im still working on the plumbing in the box/frame


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

that_guy_bry said:


> Due to some terror thing over there they couldnt go us mail , so ups was 5x more so they went that way .props to him for that !
> 
> Mine are still across the pond last i checked,no rush this week since its so cold and windy out .im still working on the plumbing in the box/frame


its still the fact of the matter...but way to be a tropper i would have just canceled my order by now....


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> i have told eddy a few times. im sure andrew will chime in with his thought on it. finally shipped my struts out today, via ups with a tracking number.. said he was losing money on shipping it ups. well, sorry man, you wouldnt lose money if you did things right the first time.


I thought yours were shipped awhile ago?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> Due to some terror thing over there they couldnt go us mail , so ups was 5x more so they went that way .props to him for that !
> 
> Mine are still across the pond last i checked,no rush this week since its so cold and windy out .im still working on the plumbing in the box/frame


mine were "shipped" out before the terror thing happened, they should have been here already



rabriolet said:


> I thought yours were shipped awhile ago?


they ended up back at bagyard... then reshipped out today.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaarbage. to bad there is no way around dealing with it though. must be nice to have sole rights to a brand so no matter how much of a **** up you are you are the peoples ONLY option if they want it..


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaarbage. to bad there is no way around dealing with it though. must be nice to have sole rights to a brand so no matter how much of a **** up you are you are the peoples ONLY option if they want it..


 yeah it sucks.


----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)

hai that guy bry :wave:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

:wave: Von


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks to eddy and andrew ,all 4 bags will be here later today .

Need a 3/8 ptc 90 union to complete the plumbing in the car ..this new set up is cleaner and better :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's good to hear. Hopefully this will be the end of the saga. :laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that_guy_bry said:


> Thanks to eddy and andrew ,all 4 bags will be here later today .
> 
> Need a 3/8 ptc 90 union to complete the plumbing in the car ..this new set up is cleaner and better :thumbup:


we have those in stock....

you better be putting them on tonight


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> Thanks to eddy and andrew ,all 4 bags will be here later today .
> 
> Need a 3/8 ptc 90 union to complete the plumbing in the car ..this new set up is cleaner and better :thumbup:


Thanks to them? They should have been there long ago....


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> Thanks to them? They should have been there long ago....


:laugh: opcorn:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> :laugh: opcorn:


Well I guess he could thank Andrew for actually doing his job.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hahaha.

know anyone looking for a mk2/mk3 setup? i think im selling mine to buy parts for the project and some needed garage equipment


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> hahaha.
> 
> know anyone looking for a mk2/mk3 setup? i think im selling mine to buy parts for the project and some needed garage equipment


how much


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

1400 shipped OBO.


Figured the kit new with the analog management is 1900 shipped and mine may or may not come with the manifold. A friend wants it but I dunno if he is for sure going to take it or not.

Besides I'm flexible on the price to an extent


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

rabriolet said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaarbage. to bad there is no way around dealing with it though. must be nice to have sole rights to a brand so no matter how much of a **** up you are you are the peoples ONLY option if they want it..


While Andrew is the person you're dealing with, and the face of the company, has anyone thought that maybe the problem is Bagyard? Since he's here, and they're there, he has to go on everything they tell him. If he calls and asks about someone's order, and they tell him it's going out today, that's all he has to go on and relays that to the customer. Could that be the reason that with everyone supposedly calling Austria and complaining and they do nothing is because they know it's out of his hands? Again, he, not Bagyard is selling the product and is ultimately responsible, but isn't that something to ponder other than immediately wanting to burn the guy at the stake?

Just a thought?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

yes that has been thought of many times. and you are right, andrew doesnt sell a product, he sells a service. and hes not very good at it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NDubber said:


> yes that has been thought of many times. and you are right, andrew doesnt sell a product, he sells a service. and hes not very good at it.



best quote of 2010!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Which is a HUGE reason with as much money as he has/is making he should have a certain number of kits in stock. I'm sure he has made more than enough to stock 10-15 kits for the highest selling setups and 5-10 of the lesser selling.

I mean, that would be the *smart* thing to do wouldn't it?


Bry, how'd the struts turn out? Did you get them? Any more "quality control" issues?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

All 4 are here and they look great , i even got real bagyard warranty/serial numbers on mine this time.

Need to get the fitting for the rear this week and try to get them in on the weekend ,its all up to me now i guess .Friday is my birthday so some events may get put off for going out .

Jimmy , im gonna be in touch soon for some fittings


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so theres no updates in here why?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Because im lazy =) ..and its cold out ,and i dont like freezing my jawnticles off outside 

Need to get them fittings and get strut bearings.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

truth.  just detailed the car in 20 degree weather and it was painful, imagine doing an air install. 

can't wait for my garage.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nap83 said:


> truth.  just detailed the car in 20 degree weather and it was painful, imagine doing an air install.
> 
> can't wait for my garage.


I have one and it's not much warmer in there haha. Im investing in insulation and heaters soon though.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

All i have is a drive way and its wide open here no trees to block the wind so yeah it gets tricky here .It will happen soon tho .

A garage may appear before summer i hope


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i have a garage...not heated but i have a good jet heater but i cant get a car into it right now lol


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay for goodies today !

Got my 90degree union and fittings for the rears .and a sweet tubing cutter 

Thanks Jim ,and thanks for showing me all those fittings you guys have ..really itching to bag the jetta now for the fully manual set-up and cool fittings


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Floor/box is all situated and cleaned up ,nice and simple .I love that i took kit apart twice to figure out this way to route stuff .The wood frame just needs to be repainted and its set to get bolted back in for this season 

















My current "shop" lacks on proper lighting and its to cold in there to get all pro with it


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought this was a build thread? :laugh:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Its a me being OCD and couldnt decide how i wanted it thread , the building should be happening in the next few weeks i hope ..Damn this cold weather ,last week i worked out in the teens so i dont like being outside to do anything else


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

boooooooooooo you suck booooooooooooooooooo

all this wait for the struts and you aren't ready to put them in yet? booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

I know i know .

Getting rid of a mk1 rabbit next weekend in trade for some wheels and much needed strut bearings for the struts .then it should be almost time for the install


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Hey Bry, have some friends that would want to do a whole car in some cool graf? haha I'm thinking about doing the jetta since the paint is, well it needs some work


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Why isn't this on it's frame yet? 3-5 inches of snow in the forecast should not be stoping you haha


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Getting rid of a mk1 rabbit next weekend then it should be almost time for the install


 Please don't tell me you're going to daily a mk1 in the northeast winter  Trunk setup looks good, can't wait to see it in the car


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Nope the mk1 is just coming as a beater and leaving as parts pretty much ,to fund more parts for my air .

And james i know ,im slacking


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Nope the mk1 is just coming as a beater and leaving as parts pretty much ,to fund more parts for my air .


 That's ok, as long as the parts live on in another car and the shell is saved if it's solid. Looking forward to more progress on your air setup :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Shes rough but is deisel and only has 77k









My gti has taken alot longer than expected but it will be worth it !Hoping to show it at NEdustoff in april ,fingers crossed lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

if i had more room and some parts id have some stuff to offer you for a trade for the rabbit...that is rough looking tho

your car better make it to that show...


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Well when it gets crushed it will take up less space ,and all you would need to trade me is the rs's 

But yeah waiting on Murray for an answer on the car so something can happen with it


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> your car better make it to that show...


 x2...I will be there with plenty of beer, and may even have a little "after show shindig" at my house....More beer will be present at said shindig


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Sweet , make sure to check the car out and say hi 

Ill Be there with some :beer Dels lemonade) 

Seekonk will be the furthest i will have driven this car ,longest drive to date is 45 miles to a gtg round trip..this is 450 is one way lol


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Ill Be there with some :beer Dels lemonade)


 Spoken like a true NE show going alcoholic of sorts  Will check the car out for sure, now get those struts in already


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

id tag along but i dont wanna drive the cabby that far


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> id tag along but i dont wanna drive the cabby that far


I believe a bagged tdi cabrio is the perfect car for that drive....Just sayin'.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> Spoken like a true NE show going alcoholic of sorts  Will check the car out for sure, now get those struts in already


 I love me my NE shows ! Not too much of an alcoholic lol . 

This will be my 5th dustoff and the first with my car actually at the show .Gonna be a fun day for me with having to be back in Pa to work that night  

Jimmy ,your welcome to come with .Were staying in CT at my parents on friday ,theres spare room and a bed /couch. The saturday were gonna go to watch hill ,RI and then off to the motel for the night ,and show sunday .So the miles are broken up , 225 >150>50


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Looking forward to possibly seeing you there. (Not sure if I am going)


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

if its warm enough maybe ill take the cabrio...i just want it gone by then tho


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

all you guys with big tanks are making me jealous. Mine is just a little 3 gallon.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

****s sake! How long is it going to take you to install these? I'm getting ancy.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I can't wait to start digging into my car again. This year is going to be a good one


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope to see ya dustin ,ill be in CT all weekend that weekend also . 

Jimmy ,i hear ya .But it would be fun to roll to ct/ri with 2 bagged cars  

My tank choice was big (6gal) because i didnt care what space it took up lol. 

Its going to happen soon i hope ..im ancy too trust me ,the first time hitting the switches will be so amazing ! 

And Bacon ,i cant wait to see the car in person (possibly) . Are you making it to Dustoff or the Defrost in CT ?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> And Bacon ,i cant wait to see the car in person (possibly) . Are you making it to Dustoff or the Defrost in CT ?


 Well, my car will be a bit different this year, but that's all I can say  but I'm planning on Dustoff, but trying to have it done for Defrost if I can make it down there :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Sweet ,cant wait to see it :thumbup: 

Also cant wait for the go carts down the road! 

And to have my car done


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Im going to miss you guys  

No shows for me this year, unless I drive my stock vr or the semi stock mk4


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Forgot about my build thread , still waiting on weather and free time during the day 

I know ill see ya around man , you wont be stock for long lol


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dustoff is right around the corner. Just sayin'


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Ughhhh i know 

I need a that guy bry clone to send to work and make the money so i can work on the car ,but it wouldnt be allowed in the house or near my girlfriend haha.

Whatcha rollin to dustoff in ? Well be in CT on friday then going to Misquamicut saturday and up the road to seekonk haha .Long weekend and having to work sunday night is gonna PWN me but its gonna be a good time !


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just bring it over this week or leave it for the night ill get the struts installed for you and the notch done


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

now you haven't any excuse crist at this rate ill have my bags in befor you


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

that_guy_bry said:


> Ughhhh i know
> 
> I need a that guy bry clone to send to work and make the money so i can work on the car ,but it wouldnt be allowed in the house or near my girlfriend haha.


Do work son 



gtiguy18t said:


> now you haven't any excuse crist at this rate ill have my bags in befor you


at this rate I will buy air get the GTI in show condition and still his car will not be done! lol j/k that will never happen...

BRYAN THIS BETTER BE AT DUSTOFF YOU POOP TARD


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the strut bearings you need...no power kit tho....still have that vr lip?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

if they are new ill buy them from ya , and i sold the new vr lip i had , theres one on the jetta but its going with it when it sells .

i kinda might hold on to it tho


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not new but nothing wrong with them...you can have them


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

[/url] ThatGuyBry by Greybush, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] ThatGuyBry by Greybush, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sits right dude !


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

This is on bagyards right?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Wet


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

About damn time! I gave up on you ever finishing the install!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys , it took longer than i wanted for sure but its all worth it !

Correct its on bagyards , stock strut bearings ,16's and no notch yet ..doesnt hit ..


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Need to get my wheels done and a pinch more low .Wheels have "fake" bolts that are plastic but would like to throw some real metal bolts in the holes ,just need 136 rs bolts to cut the heads off of .


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you notch your frame yet?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

No notch yet , on the 15s i hit but with these 16s it isnt close to hitting .


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I need to notch mine. Also, I saw you today in the mk5 and didnt get a chance to wave.... I was on the phone...


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah ill get the 3 notches eventually down the road . the gf has her car back to her self since mines on the road lol, we shared it for 2 years so thats all i get lol.

​


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks so good on those Montreal I's!


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

When you get your notches done, let me know where you got it done and how good their work is.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: tie rod flip kit....well you need extenders tho as well

notch is super easy to do for the axle, welds dont need to be pretty or anything just strong enough...id do it but my welding isnt the best


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

zrace07 said:


> Looks so good on those Montreal I's!


Thanks man :thumbup:



dano17 said:


> When you get your notches done, let me know where you got it done and how good their work is.


 will do ,im hoping to get them done sooner than later .


.:Hinrichs:. said:


> :thumbup: tie rod flip kit....well you need extenders tho as well
> 
> notch is super easy to do for the axle, welds dont need to be pretty or anything just strong enough...id do it but my welding isnt the best


Dont need to be pretty just dont want my frame rotting away so i would get some self etching primer and under coating on them asap


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

myne deffinitly didnt look good, but it was coated so you never noticed it


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> well you need extenders tho as well


I messaged PMW a week ago and got nothing from them. I found some on eBay.de, so I might just bite the bullet for shipping and get them. They'll still be cheaper.



that_guy_bry said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:


:thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i never did a flip kit or the entenders on my cabby, i planned on it or just notching for the arms but just never had time and sold it before then


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

:cricket: :cricket:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

well look at this guy :wave:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh hai ! :wave:


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

Stupid question but all the way down on those 16's... will it move or are you right on the tire?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

It will roll still on 15s and 16s but my pan holds me up its still stock .. But on 15s it lays subframe on driver side pan on pass . 16s still roll too tho :thumbup:


----------

